
Ask HN: How to best motivate website agency? - jamesbooth
I am having the hardest time to get the agency and programmers to stay on top of and on schedule with our website build. We are happy with some things they are delivering but are finding it very hard to keep them on task and on time. Do you have any tricks or tips that have worked for you in motivating an agency or developer that might be a creative approach we could take to nurture this relationship and get things back on track? Please share your experience or ideas.
======
9wzYQbTYsAIc
Gamification / token economies have been studied in scenarios such as this.

Things to seriously consider: Do you want them to be motivated by personal
gain or be motivated by passion? Which employees are currently motivated by
personal gain and which are currently motivated by passion? Which projects
might require extra consideration to be considered motivating and which
projects might be worked on for free?

[https://www.slideshare.net/mobile/GoAtlassian/the-
extraordin...](https://www.slideshare.net/mobile/GoAtlassian/the-
extraordinarily-motivated-team-gamification-and-the-atlassian-tools-daniel-
green)

[https://accessibleaba.com/blog/token-
economy](https://accessibleaba.com/blog/token-economy)

[https://scholar.google.com/scholar?hl=en&as_sdt=0%2C50&q=tok...](https://scholar.google.com/scholar?hl=en&as_sdt=0%2C50&q=token+economy+task+motivation&btnG=)

~~~
jamesbooth
Thanks for sharing these insights. Gamification is an interesting suggestion I
had not even thought about. In our situation we are having a hard time since
money and integrity are not motivators so far.

~~~
9wzYQbTYsAIc
You’re welcome.

Sounds like fun might be the go-to motivator then. Try finding ways to provide
fun at the end of every task or sprint.

~~~
9wzYQbTYsAIc
A random sprint bonus check every now and again wouldn’t hurt, I’m sure.

------
9wzYQbTYsAIc
This should have Ask HN: in the title

~~~
jamesbooth
Still getting used to HN, thanks for the heads up. Is that protocol or just
how the users differentiate posts?

~~~
9wzYQbTYsAIc
It lets your post appear on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/ask](https://news.ycombinator.com/ask)

